# New From Lexington, SC



## Bearcub (Oct 27, 2021)

Purchased my Pit Boss a few months ago. So far I love it. Glad to find this forum and all the great ideas.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome from another South Carolinian, glad to have you. The knowledge and ideas here are astounding...


----------



## Bearcub (Oct 27, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome from another South Carolinian, glad to have you. The knowledge and ideas here are astounding...



A bit overwhelming.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. My brother just moved to Greenville SC


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia!



Bearcub said:


> A bit overwhelming.


Just start with a pork butt and go from there! Have a sense of humor and go with it!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Hopefully it doesn't overwhelm you remember there are members around to help with any questions you might have and they are glad to help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board.

Warren


----------



## Bearcub (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks, everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 3, 2021)

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## Wurstmeister (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. We're neighbors!  Can't wait to see how you use the new Pit Boss!  This Forum is addicted to photos, photos and more photos as well as the good, the bad and the Huh?   
John


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome from Ft Mill, SC


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome Cub!!
Glad to have you Join us!!

Bear (from SouthEast PA)


----------



## ConrodM (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome to The Best BBQ Forum!  The folks here know their stuff and are friendly   (Central Florida)


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## rjob (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from Eastern NC.
Great people and information on this site. Enjoy


----------



## kruizer (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## crippledcracker (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from Charleston, SC


----------



## Bearcub (Nov 16, 2021)

My first attempt at smoked beef ribs. Tasted great. A ton of water in the pan though. Rubbed with Traeger beef rub which was a little too sweet for my taste. I know the presentation needs some work.


----------

